# Zoloft....



## Brahd (Sep 22, 2014)

My dr has put me on Zoloft to deal with my anxiety, thinking that it will reduce, and even get rid of the symptoms of ibs. It's only been day 1, but, and not in an "it's working already" way, but I can feel it. Like, all day I've felt a little "off" if you get what I mean. Like, right in the background, something is going on. I don't know if it's imaginary, or what. I've never had anti depressants before. I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been on zoloft for the past 4 months, i have ibsd, it hasnt improved my ibs symptoms but its different for everyone.

It has reduced my anxiety though.


----------

